# Looking: Commutable to Tuscaloosa



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Long time no post. Military here and moving to Tuscaloosa area and looking to rent or buy something in the country that is commutable to the campus (so 45 minute drive is probably the most I'm willing to do) starting in Jan '15.

Let me know if anyone has something or knows of something.

Thanks!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not familiar with anything but if you want to be somewhat close to B'ham, then you would probably be looking between McCalla (high priced) and Centreville. There is not a whole lot West of T-Town, but would really be country and prices might be good.

Here is a site that you can look at homes in Tuscaloosa county. I put in properties with 2 or more acres. If you click on the 'more options' you can choose property sizes if you want more land. It's a little harder to find rental properties.

http://www.homes.com/for-sale/tuscaloosa-county-al/residential/?maxLotSize=*&minLotSize=2

I live on the other side of B'ham so don't get over that way very often, especially since my SIL & family moved to Pell city from McCalla, and we head to Auburn quite often.

Dawn


----------



## J5diecast (Jan 30, 2011)

I am from Tuscaloosa. Lived there most of my life and still work there. We lived in a small town called Brookwood which grew like crazy when Mercedes built a plant close by. Our small town went crazy as did the land prices. We couldn't afford the land we wanted inside of Tuscaloosa County so we looked outside of it. We narrowed our search to 3 areas; and decided to move to a town in Fayette, Al. The area is somewhat depressed as far as jobs go, but we both work in Tuscaloosa and don't mind driving the 45-50 minutes. We were able to buy 9.5 acres with a mobile home (house had burnt years previously), 2 small stocked lakes, a 100 year old barn, dog kennels and chicken runs for $38,000. We LOVE it here. We jokingly call it Mayberry. People in town get to know you quickly and are (for the most part) good country folks. It is a great place to raise kids. Since there aren't many jobs in the Fayette area, housing is fairly cheap. Some other areas you may want to consider are Gordo, Al; Aliceville, Al; Vernon,Al; Winfield, Al; Bankston, Al; Reform, Al; Coker,Al (inside Tuscaloosa Co and prices are higher, but nice area). All of these are less than an hour drive (fairly straight roads - not a bad drive) and in the country. Try looking on Realtor.com and extend your search 20 miles from Tuscaloosa. hope this helps some! Good luck and Welcome to Tuscaloosa! ROLL TIDE!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Like J5D, I grew up in Northport, just over the Warrior River from Tuscaloosa and the U of A. I moved from there over 40 years ago and have forgotten a lot of the small towns.

Here is a radius finder and I did a search for 5 to 25 miles out from 35487(U of A's zip)

And a neat Map . 

Good Luck and Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey all,

Thanks for all the information. So, I found a non-homestead home that seemed to work for the three years I'll be here (good schools, a little too suburbia for me, but happy wife=happy life). Problem is the deal looks like it is falling through on the seller's end and I told my realtor that if they don't have their *stuff together by Friday I'm walking because I need to get my wife and kiddos in a permanent home after being nomads for the past 6 weeks.

So, just one last shout out for a home in the country commutable to Tuscaloosa and I'll look again at those areas mentioned previously.

Thanks and Roll Tide!


----------



## sweetmusicj (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I take my last post back. Looks like the sellers got it all together and we close on Friday.

It maybe a little too suburban for me, but it's a couple blocks away from a lake, neighbors are far "enough" away and it's an older established neighborhood. 

I guess I just bought an 1993 F-150 last weekend and it means less money on gas as well...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Hope your closing went well.

What type of music to you play (or listen to).

Dawn


----------

